# Planning move to Port Elizabeth



## SGarbutt (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. My husband has just had a job offer in Port Elizabeth. We have been looking to emigrate and this sounds promising but I know nothing about PE or South Africa. Can anyone tell me what PE is like to live in. We have two very young children under the age of 2. 
Is PE safe to live in / what's the crime rate like;
Is there much to do for two young children; 
Would the lifestyle be living in a gated community, or is there more freedom?

I'm sure I'll have many more questions over the coming months, but for now I'd just like to know a bit more about the place. 

Many thanks
SGarbutt.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Have never lived in PE, only attended a few conferences there and found it a lovely place ( abeit a number of years ago)

Have a look at the following:
http://www.portelizabeth.co.za/index.php?Itemid=230&id=397&option=com_content&task=view


----------



## SGarbutt (Nov 22, 2011)

Thankyou for your reply. The site is useful. It's difficult to get a balanced view about the crime, because a lot of the blogs seem to have contradictory information.


----------



## oriel (Nov 30, 2011)

I am from Johannesburg. Have been to PE for holiday in Dec 2009. It is a beautiful and clean city with amazing beaches. The people are friendly. PE is known to be very windy city.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

oriel said:


> I am from Johannesburg. Have been to PE for holiday in Dec 2009. It is a beautiful and clean city with amazing beaches. The people are friendly. PE is known to be very windy city.


Also known as the friendly city!


----------



## oriel (Nov 30, 2011)

The crime in Johannesburg far exceeds the crime anywhere else in SA. I had been living in Johannesburg for about 17 years of my life before we moved to France this year. We never lived in fear but instead we avoided high crime areas and always made sure to be aware of what was happening around us. I, as a woman also tried to avoid driving at night by myself. But when I did, I was aware of what was going on around me. 
I have 3 kids aged 6,4 and 21 months. They attended the best French School , played oustside and overall had a normal life just as kids in Europe have.
I hope this helps!


----------



## estimari (Nov 23, 2011)

I grew up in PE and long to live there again!! My view:

*Living costs*: marginally less than other cities in South Africa, with plenty of fresh produce, meats, etc as the surrounds are farming areas. Housing is cheaper to buy and rent, e.g. my brother rents a massive 3 bedroom flat with a frontfacing sea view on the beachfront for R3500 per month. 

*Crime*: You will find crime everywhere in South Africa and in any major city in the world, but typically crime is much less and much less violent in PE than for example, Johannesburg or Durban. 

*Job Opportunities:* Job Opportunities are relatively limited at the moment due to the manufacturing slow down/ recession, but since your husband has been offered a position that should be fine. 

*Environment*: PE is beautiful and the surrounding areas are fantastic for nature lovers: plenty of water sports, especially surfing and diving, lots of nature trails and outdoor activities, nature reserves. The beaches are great in smaller spots as well like Jeffrey's bay, St Francis Bay - my expat partner's favourite (and he's been to Europe, UK and US). 

*Schools*: There are some very good public schools, and the private schools are of excellent standard. My old high school for example, is based in a nature reserve with activities like horseriding, camping, photography, camping, sports, etc and offered IEB (UK) matriculation exams. 

*Entertainment:* This is the one area locals are most likely to complain about. There are some malls and a boardwalk/casino area, but very few events or shows. The scheduled events are usually related to sporting events, pet shows and the odd annual festival. There is a fair selection of restaurants and bars, but only a handful of night spots. It depends entirely on your lifestyle preference and whether this would be an issue for you. 

*Infrastructure:* Transport is fair such as buses and trains, however recommend that you buy a vehicle when you get there. General administration anywhere in South Africa is a nightmare for basic services such as water and lights, but fortunately PE offices are smaller and you should be assisted easily. I have personally not had many issues.

*Healthcare:* Ensure you have a decent medical aid in south africa in order to access the private hospitals. Private hospitals are excellent but public ones are dismal. 

Hope this helps!! Let me know if you need more info!!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

PE is stuck in the 70's - Dull as dish-water. People however are nice but like all things SA - Be careful and think about 10-20 years down the road.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> PE is stuck in the 70's - Dull as dish-water. People however are nice but like all things SA - Be careful and think about 10-20 years down the road.


Did you live in PE as well?

Halo, nothing in life is guaranteed, not even your life in Australia. 

I am sure if someone from PE posted here, s/he will disagree with your opinion.


And *no no no* I do not want to get involved with your same negative discussions.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

No But I have holidayed there many times............ Then through the Ciskei to East London. 
Mod, you seriously have some chip on that shoulder which most definitely does not stem from Wales.........

Coming from the UK to PE will be a massive shift in everything.... From Music / Culture / Fashion etc. 

When young we need to look past the Bowling Greens.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> No But I have holidayed there many times............ Then through the Ciskei to East London.
> Mod, you seriously have some chip on that shoulder which most definitely does not stem from Wales.........
> 
> Coming from the UK to PE will be a massive shift in everything.... From Music / Culture / Fashion etc.
> ...


I wonder who has a chip on the shoulder?

See you there for the next Ironman South Africa » IRONMAN.com


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

It is what it is....


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> It is what it is....


And what is it?

:boxing::boxing:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Port Elizabeth


----------



## Madig (Jul 11, 2008)

SGarbutt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. My husband has just had a job offer in Port Elizabeth. We have been looking to emigrate and this sounds promising but I know nothing about PE or South Africa. Can anyone tell me what PE is like to live in. We have two very young children under the age of 2.
> Is PE safe to live in / what's the crime rate like;
> ...


Hi there,

I see several responses from people who once used to live in PE or have had holidays in PE. Firstly, having a nice relaxed, well deserved break in a beautiful coastal town does not come close to living there. As for people who once used to live here, a lot has changed here in the last 5 years.

I currently live in PE. It is a marvellous place for raising kids in that the public schools here are still very good as opposed to those in say Jhb for example. It is very geared towards outdoor living and activities which can be a very healthy lifestyle decision. The weather is magnificent, albeit very windy in the spring months.

Housing is hugely expensive as property prices here rose sharply a few years ago when there was a housing boom. You can get a place three times the size for the same price in Jhb. I know this for a fact as most of our family is based in Jhb and I see how they are living. Renting will most likely be a cheaper option, but not by much. Spacious housing in a good area will be costly wherever you are. Compared to the UK though, I'd say you'll be pleasantly surprised.

The cost of living here is much the same as anywhere else. Having farms etc. nearby does not bring the prices of fresh produce down at all as they all sell their wares to the large national retailers from whom we have to buy our goods. 

The overall crime rate here seems to be lower than Jhb, but is constantly on the rise. We receive more warnings from the local police on a weekly basis than ever before about being continually vigilant due to the increase in crime. The corruption amongst the police is pretty much the same here as anywhere else in the country and you will definitely have occasion to be hit up for a bribe during a routine roadblock regardless of whether or not you have done anything wrong. The murder rate per capita is higher in the Eastern Cape than anywhere else in the country. This is mostly in the rural areas though.

The public transport system is, in fact, non-existent. If you do not purchase a car you will be stuck.

You will require a private medical aid as you would anywhere in South Africa. The public health system has completely collapsed. Especially here in PE. There are no sheets, blankets, food or even staff in most of the hospitals. Your husband's employer will most likely have a scheme to which their company subscribes and will assist with contributions. It is usually compulsory for most large companies to offer a medical aid to which they also contribute. Your husband will then have his portion deducted automatically from his salary every month, much like NHS, except that the money goes to a private medical scheme.

There are only a couple of shopping centres in PE and the ranges on offer are very limited compared to Jhb or Cape Town. Most things you really need are readily available though, so it shouldn't be a problem. A very frustrating part of living in such a small city is that often when you require goods such as imported parts etc. they have to be ordered from Jhb, which is where most head offices are based and this can take days and even weeks. 

All in all, though, it is a lovely city to live in if you have a family. As long as you can afford it. Poverty here is off the charts and the Eastern Cape is also the poorest province in the country. Make sure your husband's salary is market related. People are desperate for work here and will often work for peanuts. This causes employers to offer ridiculously low salaries which are then deemed to be normal for PE standards. The salary scale in PE is probably the lowest in the country. So just check out the market related salaries before you accept.

I hope this helps.

Madi.


----------



## SGarbutt (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses, they have been really helpful, and I have been getting really excited about moving to PE. Unfortunately it looks like we might need to relocate to Dubai first, so now I'll need to research there!! I may get to South Africa yet!





Madig said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I see several responses from people who once used to live in PE or have had holidays in PE. Firstly, having a nice relaxed, well deserved break in a beautiful coastal town does not come close to living there. As for people who once used to live here, a lot has changed here in the last 5 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pam123456789 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi, I moved to PE from UK 8 months ago. 
I found it a challenge at first but that would be the same anywhere u move. 

We also have 2 kids and they have settled perfectly, in fact my oldest never wants to move bk to the UK. 

The place is beautiful, people are friends but very clique. 
Crime is the same as anywhere, don't be stupid and u will be fine. 

It's a beautiful part of the world


----------



## inspire77 (Jun 24, 2015)

I have lived in PE for 4 years and was going to chip in my opinions, but seeing you considering Dubai, i doubt PE's opinions will matter now?


----------

